
The Chicken Is Local, but Was It Happy? GPS Tells the Life Story of Your Poultry - plasticchris
https://www.npr.org/2019/02/24/697185878/the-chicken-is-local-but-was-it-happy-gps-now-tells-the-life-story-of-your-poult
======
gaspoweredcat
that still technically doesnt tell me if it was "happy" since we have no
actual way of measuring a chickens level of happiness, this disappoints me
greatly as im sure if i ever do eat chicken ill want to eat one that was
killed in the middle of enjoying its life than one that was ready to die

